# Of sleazeballs and reprobates



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Of sleazeballs and reprobates
*By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Sunday, March 11, 2007

*T*he state-rep crime wave continues unabated. 
Now the noose begins to tighten around . . . well, fill in the blank. And I do mean blank - as in, zero, cipher, nonentity. We'll get to the latest roundup of reprobates in a moment, but first let us consider this week's Public Enemy No. 1, a repeat offender from Freetown named Mark Howland. 
How bad is this ex-rep? Howland's so bad he may get a weekday shift as a talk-show host on WRKO. That's how my station hires. We don't ask to see your resume, just your wanted poster. Don't bother sending a photo, your mug shot will suffice.

Full Story: http://news.bostonherald.com/columnists/view.bg?articleid=187754


----------

